# Two girls and a boy in a tank?



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

The lady at the petco today said that I could keep two girl bettas and a boy betta in the same tank and they would not kill each other because the girls would protect each other. Is this true?

I don't want to have the all the bettas in the same tank and have them kill each other! Especially since I found a beautiful female crowntail!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No!! That is definitely NOT true!! All three of them will be fighting each other!! Petstore employees very seldom know what they are talking about! The females each need their own containers and so does the male.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I cannot believe the "information" these pet store employees tell customers! They seem completely clueless about Bettas. I'm only curious about the other animals in the store as well. *sigh*


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea I was pretty skeptical when she said that. I had hope that it would work, but it didn't seem logical from what I read here.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It would be nice if they could be kept together. Then I wouldn't have to have 9 separate tanks! lol


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

or you could get a 10 gallon and split it in 3 spaces that way you dont have to clean the tank as much


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

Heh, my Petco said you could keep males together but not females. Loosers... They seriously need to get educated!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Alba said:


> Heh, my Petco said you could keep males together but not females. Loosers... They seriously need to get educated!


You'd think that the fact that they're housed in seperate cups and named 'Siamese Fighting Fish' would be a big enough clue...:shock:

And 5Green gave a good suggestion! Doggyhog has a split 10 gal with two males and a female.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Man these people are crazy! What i would like to know is who gives THEM this information!? like ?? wth?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> Man these people are crazy! What i would like to know is who gives THEM this information!? like ?? wtf?


Exactly, where are THEY getting this info from??


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I know! I asked them if I could put two females in together in a 10g, and thats what they said. This was when I first started fish keeping about 5 years ago lol.


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah.. I think there is one lady at my petco who knows what she is taking about, and the rest..I'll probably take their fish advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

That is definitely not true.
My parents had found that out the hard way...
They had bought my little brother and sister two betta fish,
one boy, Shark, a pretty royal blue VT, and one girl, a plain brown VT, at the local petcetera, only because they were having a sale,
something like, 2 for $1.00 or something.
Anyway, when they got home, my parents didnt want to get another tank,
and they hadnt been told that the female, formerly known by my siblings as Lisa, was a female betta.
Anyway, they were put in the same fishbowl, with one plant in the center,
and things seemed to be going good, until one day, six months later,
Lisa got a hold of Sharks upper fin, and was sitting on the bottom of the tank, just starting to kill him.
Of course, when I walked in, I grabbed the fish net and held the female a couple inches to the surface so Shark could get up and go.
Ah, I hated Lisa after that.
I know it was only natural to her and Shark,
but I was eight.
Lisa wound up passing away first, due to old age,
and Shark then had the privilege of having a peaceful life for about half a year after.
I guess you could call them 'my fish', but they were housed into my brothers room, and other people seldom entered.
To put it simply, it didnt smell good.
My parents had absolutely no Idea about fish,
so this is why I have considered Pickle as my real first fish.
It was really crazy,
trust me, Shealynn, you dont want to get into that xD
(I dont know if anyones surprised or not, but they had never spawned.)
They were actually happy.
Shark was the prime example of health... Well, until... Yeah.


----------



## shealynn (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats crazy that they lived together for 6 months before the hay hit the fan! I wish they could all live together lol. Ohwell..more tanks!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

but you can keep 4 femals in a 10 gallon toghter with close attention ive seen it done before dont belive the petstors about the bettas


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

shealynn said:


> Thats crazy that they lived together for 6 months before the hay hit the fan! I wish they could all live together lol. Ohwell..more tanks!


I just think it was pure luck.
:shock:
Anyway, you DONT want to try it, its waay to stressful, for you and the fish,


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A male and female may SEEM fine together but sooner or later someone will end up getting hurt or killed. Bettas are just too aggressive and territorial to live together.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

heres what happened when i made a complaint on fish mistreatment


Dear Ms. Ross,



I am sorry to hear that you had a unpleasant experience at PetSmart. As the Pet Care Manager, I was disturbed to hear about your experience. It is our policy to take the upmost care to all animals in our care. And as a trainer, I want to make sure all our associates follow the policies that are set forth by our company and that is taking care of not only the animal in our care, but our customers.
I am going to speak to Kate and spend some time with her. She is one of my best employees and is a very knowledgeable associate, but I feel that this is very serious matter. If a customer has a problem with something that happens in my department, I want to make sure it is corrected and it does not happen again. I do appreciate you letting me know, otherwise I can not have my associates learn from their mistakes. I have opened several PetSmart's and have trained many associates whether they work in pet care full time or work in another department and happen to stop and help a customer. But unfortunately, I can not always be in my department at all times to see if there are training issues that I need to cover.
PetSmart policy does have us gently net the desired fish and gently grasp the net and hold the fish until we release it into the catch container. This does help prevent the fish from struggling and injuring itself or jumping out of the net. You mentioned that one of the Cory cats' sustained damage. I would be happy to replace the Cory and make sure you receive one free of injuries or blemishes.
Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention and if you decide to come back to PetSmart, please remember if there is anything you have concerns about, please don't hesitate to ask to speak to a manager.
I am glad to hear that you are a fish fancier and would enjoy meeting you. Sorry I have not met you in my department when you have visited. The next time you come in and I hope that you do, please take the time to personally ask for me.

ya right, that girl is NOT knowledgeable​


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha!! "She is one of my best employees" !??! I'd hate to see what the other ones are like if she is the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the reply though xD


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

At least he did reply! seems like most wouldnt give the time of day. When i went into Petco today, there was green algea in all the betta cups, cuz they are in sunlight kinda, looks like they had not been changed since last tuesday when i was there picking up some ladies for my sorority...


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I was in PetCo today and there was a dead Betta and a poor guy with clamped fins covered with Ick. I really, really wanted to take him home and try to treat him, but I have nowhere else to put another fish. :-(


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

It's ridiculous how uneducated some of these petstore employees are. I admit that the Petco by me isn't perfect - I've seen one dead betta and a few dead goldfish, but it sounds a LOT better than some of the PetSmarts and WalMarts you guys have been describing. 

I want to apply for a job at my local Petco. I bet if you tried to apply for a job at some of these places, they'd tell you that they already have too many people! Yeah, too bad they don't know anything about the live creatures they're selling!


----------

